# I need to get to my waypoint



## andyjp (Jul 27, 2012)

Leaving Rotterdam one day approaching the "MO" pilot disembarkation area, we were told the vessel ahead was disembarking their pilot and proceeding Westbound.

Afte the pilot was clear the vessel turned sharply to starboard and headed North right across our bow and in front of several outbound vessels, which were forced to take avoiding action. I asked for conformation as to the vessels intentions from Pilot Maas and they called the vessel.

PM .... "Captain you said you were going West ... what are you doing ? "

Ship.... "Yes I am going West but first I have to go to my Waypoint"



Silence .....................................


Well what possible response could there be !!


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Stop playing so much of ship simulator


----------



## Chris Field (Apr 3, 2005)

"Quick- go back and check that your GPS is switched on"


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Boatman25 said:


> Stop playing so much of ship simulator


ha ha ha. I spend hours playing that simulator Boatman. I bought Extremes also but cant do anything with it. Waste of money.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

I have extremes to but you need a computer I cant afford to play it


----------



## Olosun (Apr 21, 2012)

*Waypoint ohoy!*

Ship.... "Yes I am going West but first I have to go to my Waypoint"

A huge crusier, aprox 3,500 pax sice, had similar argumet for not going starboard as we were on a collition course. 
My ship was just a 900 pax RoRailPax ferry in the southern Baltic.


----------



## Robin Craythorn (Nov 9, 2006)

The all too common present practice of relying on electronic information and not using the old common sense and good seamanship by looking out of the window first.

Robin Craythorn (Master Mariner)


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jun 23, 2006)

Ooohh yeaaa, ooohhh yeaaa, one day I was westbound in Skagerak and the cruise liner "My Schifff ...." was eastbound and he called me to go more to stb as he need a distance of 3 nm. I said no problem but why? Yes, yes and thank you verry much it´s according to the Company manual/rules he said. I was wondering what his attention was when he came around Skagen???
Well and the next week I was eastbound in almost the same pos. There was a big bulk carrier overtaking me and he asked me to go more to port but this time I refuse and told him that he was an overtaking vessel and there was 10nm to the danish coast.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Also when an eta's given down to the nearest minute's an indication it's nav. by gps.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Chemical Brother love the according to Co manual hilarious though now days would be correct no doubt? Right on to second occasion but what was the response to your negative?


----------

